# Deposit down...



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

...on a Maserati 3200 

Thanks David_A for the advice - test drove one the other day and loved it.

It's in a deep blue with cream leather and all the goodies, Bluetooth, satnav, Becker cd and of course that wonderful V8 with twin turbos....

Couldn't be happier 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Main dealer - if so send us the link !

Paint Blu Nettuno or Sebring 
and Leather Avorio or Beige

Sport mode button? Also do not switch ASR off !

Anything like

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/david.ande ... 0_0788.JPG

and

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/david.ande ... 0_0790.JPG

Big pics BTW


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Also theres a couple of things to watch out for when buying - e.g. do you know about the red key?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

David_A said:


> Main dealer - if so send us the link !
> 
> Paint Blu Nettuno or Sebring
> and Leather Avorio or Beige
> ...


I believe it's Nettuno - the leather I'm not sure on - it's darker (more orange) than yours though. [Your car looks stunning by the way!].

Yep it's got the sport button - unfortunately, the dealer has now taken the car off his website so I can't give you the link. I'll try and host the only picture I've got of it somewhere...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

David_A said:


> Also theres a couple of things to watch out for when buying - e.g. do you know about the red key?


Please tell...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Red key - Same as the old Fiat Coupe then :?

R1 - great choice. Stunning car


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Cheers Coupe-Sport.

Here's a quick peek of it:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

That is a nice looking car mate!!

When do you pick her up? 8)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> David_A said:
> 
> 
> > Also theres a couple of things to watch out for when buying - e.g. do you know about the red key?
> ...


Sounds like you have beige leather.

Red key same as the fiat coupe (cheers Jam) if it doesn't have it that'll Â£2.5K for a new ECU, central locking, etc etc.

Trident warranty? It will if it comes from a main dealer. Essential,

How many miles - over 30K is high for these. Also must have FMSH and preferably a cam belt service done.

Electrics are ropey in italian cars - check they all work. Also check you have the cd for the sat nav . . .

If it doesn't have a space saver (few do) then you'll have a can of tyre foam - it expires every two years. Check the expiry date. Mine was out and they gave me a nice Maser electric air pump and foam.

Check tyre depth (obviously) they're not cheap (even more obviously)

Check the chrome on the badge trident and boot lid - mines wearing off - good haggling point.

Umm thats all for now - more when I remember.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> Here's a quick peek of it:


Yours isn't so bad either matey!

BTW I've got a spare set of wheels for sale if you're into track days . . .

Whens it due?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

David_A said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > David_A said:
> ...


OK - I'm going to ask the dealer tomorrow about the red key - cheers for the info.

26k miles - and had the cam belts done 2.5k ago so I'll be safe for a while. Full Maserati SH btw.The tyres were all good - however, I didn't check the space saver - I shall ask about that tomorrow a well.

I intend to take out the trident warranty and must call them next week to get a price - I'm expecting about Â£600 there..

Needless to say I gave the car a good going over and it's pretty spotless really - just got to get my mind off it for the next coulpe of weeks.... :roll:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Important - is it a main dealer car? Sounds like it isn't???

Trident warranty for Â£600 . . . :roll: good luck don't want to spoil your weekend but at the mo, renewal on mine is Â£3200 inc VAT. Dealers can get it cheaper though (as a dealer warranty) and there is a factory one due out soon (alledgedly) Even when I asked costs when buying mine last year it was around Â£1k

If it has the trident warranty included then in a years time the factory warranty should be out. The trident one is with carcare or carplan or something like that.

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Also forgot to ask did you manage to really floor it? Bit quick eh?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

David_A said:


> Also forgot to ask did you manage to really floor it? Bit quick eh?


Oh yes!  I managed to get on a dual carriageway as well as a few twisties during the test drive - I can confirm it's a bit quick..!


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Lovely looking car(s)  !

I'm still looking for a replacement for the TT, nearly went down the route of an M3, but never happened and have ben looking closely at these since..

Have been looking at 2000 models and have also seen one in dark blue/tan leather, which I think is the best colour combo, along with silver (But not sure about the black leather interior).

David A, R1 - Can either of you tell me what an auto box on one of these is like? Any preferences?

I would prefer manual but all the one's I've seen are auto's - I guess they are more common..

Finally , I would imagine that running costs are not great but any figures to help justify the purchase of one would be most appreciated - ie MPG, fixed servicng costs, replacement parts etc

Thanks, Oh and any chance of a few more pics of the interior/rear interior - ta!

J


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Nice motor R1. Has it got the boomerang rear lights? Have to say I prefer those to the face lifted version.

What's the engine output? Around 350bhp?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Justhe1 said:


> Lovely looking car(s)  !
> 
> I'm still looking for a replacement for the TT, nearly went down the route of an M3, but never happened and have ben looking closely at these since..
> 
> ...


Mines an auto - the sacrilege!! I haven't driven a manual but thought that the auto box was good on the one I'm buying. My colleague says it removes some brutality from the drive but as a lot of my driving is in and around central London I opted for the auto. Apparently the 4200 auto box is terrible. :?

Trust me, it's still quick. In an ideal world I'd have liked a manual but in the real world I think that the auto is more suitabale. Flame suit on!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> Mines an auto - the sacrilege!! I haven't driven a manual but thought that the auto box was good on the one I'm buying. My colleague says it removes some brutality from the drive but as a lot of my driving is in and around central London I opted for the auto. Apparently the 4200 auto box is terrible. :?
> 
> Trust me, it's still quick. In an ideal world I'd have liked a manual but in the real world I think that the auto is more suitabale. Flame suit on!


Ye big poof. :wink:

Know what you mean about driving in London - that's why I like the DSG gearbox. Looking forward to going back to a manual for *driving* but less so for the rest of the time. Also, autos are great for effortless traffic light GPs. 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

raven said:


> Nice motor R1. Has it got the boomerang rear lights? Have to say I prefer those to the face lifted version.
> 
> What's the engine output? Around 350bhp?


Yes to the boomarangs - I honestly don't think I'd want it without...it's the 4200's that don't have them (or turbos).

Output: 390 bhp 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Nice motor R1. Has it got the boomerang rear lights? Have to say I prefer those to the face lifted version.
> ...


Nice one - completely agree about the non-boomarangs. That facelift totally took away once of the nicest rear-ends on the road.

390bhp! Jesus. Makes the 355 in my forthcoming 997 look a bit gay.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


Yes extremely feminine :wink: next you'll be telling us there's areas of plastic inside the car, where they could have put leather but didn't - in the maser, even the leather has leather on it. Not a veggies car at all :roll:

And your probably got traction control that works as well 

R1 - guess you havn't had it 'out' in the rain yet - use your bikeing knowledge to the full.

Dave


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

David_A said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


LOL!



> R1 - guess you havn't had it 'out' in the rain yet - use your bikeing knowledge to the full.


I'm a big girl on my bike in the wet - if I do take corners quickly it's usually through lack of judgement than confidence.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Do they still have the Maser clock in them ??


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Of course - and very nice it is too.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I like the styling but my mates experience crossed them off the list for me. He bought it new (this is about 2-3 years ago).

He lost a wodge of cash on it and it was too fragile. I think that can be accomodated if your aware of it but he had a manual and it was a b1tch to drive. It was so on off that in town in was an absolute nightmare.

I'm not trying to put anyone off or suggest it's the wrong choice - just passing on why I ruled the car out of my pick list before it had even got to the last few.

I hope to meet up with you guys at some point as it will be interesting to see how different/similar the power/handling is. We can also try and get PaulS along in his Monaro for some fun making delicious noises! If the other marques meet happens then it would be great. :wink:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Scotty, Point 1 don't buy a maser new - ever ! Its silly and a waste of cash (as your mate found out) also you can't get a 3200 new any more.

Manual I've found ok - though I do drive the car like its stolen . . .

Fragile - I'd say thats the wrong word - tempermental yes, particularly electrics. But its had less go wrong than the TT did. :?

each to their own though 

No its not cheap but I did buy what used to be a Â£70K car at less than half price 

Be good to meet up agreed. Might have to wait till R1 picks his up to be fair though :wink:

Dave


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

You lucky gits.

I'd love one of them.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> Scotty, Point 1 don't buy a maser new - ever ! Its silly and a waste of cash (as your mate found out) also you can't get a 3200 new any more.


Indeed. I was aware that the 3200 is replaced now. :roll: :wink:



> Manual I've found ok - though I do drive the car like its stolen . . .


He mainly used his around town hence the comment. What sort of mpg do you get?



> Fragile - I'd say thats the wrong word - tempermental yes, particularly electrics. But its had less go wrong than the TT did. :?


I'll go along with that.



> Be good to meet up agreed. Might have to wait till R1 picks his up to be fair though :wink:


Agreed. The more the merrier. However if we leave it too long you RWD guys will be trailing _even more_ as the weather gets worse. :lol: :wink:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

MPG - er don't know. Its not good though - I reckon 20ish tops

I do drive into and around london (city sq mile) so lots of town driving-each to their own again I reckon.

Funny the TT felt quicker round the twisties and probably was in my hands, but the power out of bends and on straights is unbeatable. I really have stopped flooring it now . . . the meet shall involve many straight scamera free roads (and some twisties for 
_you_ to catch up on!

8)

Dave

p.s. You can use cheap petrol as well - doesn't need optimax or ultimate so petrol is cheaper :roll:


----------



## charlie big time (Jun 23, 2004)

David_A said:


> Main dealer - if so send us the link !
> 
> Paint Blu Nettuno or Sebring
> and Leather Avorio or Beige
> ...


simply beautiful !!! .... got to have the best rear end i've ever seen, and i've seen a few in my time


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

A couple more here:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/david.ande ... 0LS443/Car

fronts not bad nor the engine

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/david.ande ... 0_0792.JPG

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/david.ande ... 0_0784.JPG


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice choice R1. I hope there are no service surprises in the wallet dept over the coming months.

Boomerang lights are cool.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hopefully there'll be no nasty suprises. Could have done with it for this weekend really :roll: Oh well, patience is a virtue as they say. :?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Got it yet?????


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Nope 

It *will* be this week however....  I'll let you know as soon as!


----------

